# Underwater Slingbow Rifle.



## msturm (Sep 18, 2019)

It's a spear gun. I have loved spear fishing since I lived in Hawaii. I would imagine that being a rubber powered projectile it probably has a place here, I was even thinking about posting it in the hunting section but I don't know how that would go over.

Anyway... here is a quick raw footage dive video from yesterday. No Halibut or salmon, but I did get to fondle an anenome, and to harvest one greenling which will make some nice lunch today. About a mile off shore in approximately 40 feet of water.


----------



## SLINGDUDE (Aug 15, 2018)

Wow, that looks cold. What was the water temp? I am also a scuba diver, and have spearfished in the Gulf of Mexico a number of times. We mostly go after amberjack and triggerfish on the oil rigs and lionfish (a devastating invasive species) on the reefs using pole spears. I had an idea of building an underwater slingbow/bowfishing type rig that would shoot modified bowfishing arrows specifically for targeting lionfish, but it never made it prototype.


----------



## msturm (Sep 18, 2019)

SLINGDUDE said:


> Wow, that looks cold. What was the water temp? I am also a scuba diver, and have spearfished in the Gulf of Mexico a number of times. We mostly go after amberjack and triggerfish on the oil rigs and lionfish (a devastating invasive species) on the reefs using pole spears. I had an idea of building an underwater slingbow/bowfishing type rig that would shoot modified bowfishing arrows specifically for targeting lionfish, but it never made it prototype.


The water temp is 44. This is all free diving. I have never been underwater with tanks actually. In hawaii, where I learned, spearfishing with tanks on is a big no-no. Yeah man get those lion fish by any means necessary! I hear that they are actually pretty tasty you just have to be careful of the pokies. When you do get a prototype done please post a pic!


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

44 degrees? Brrrrrrrr! Nice shot buddy.


----------



## SJAaz (Apr 30, 2019)

Man O man... always wanted to do that. never got the chance.


----------



## msturm (Sep 18, 2019)

Yeah 44 Degrees fahrenheit. It is not bad at all if you are prepared for it. I have a pretty nice 6.5 mil wetsuit. It works out great.


----------



## SLINGDUDE (Aug 15, 2018)

Nope, nope, nope. Waaaaayy too cold. I break out the jackets when the air temp drops below 75F. I wear a 5 mil wetsuit when most are comfortable diving with a three or less. I live in the deep south for a reason, and I'm still too cold in the winter... How much weight do you use free diving with a 6 mil?

And yes, lionfish are very delicious! We always eat them and it's really not that difficult to clean them if you snip the spines first and are careful with the gill plate. Unfortunately, i think that underwater slingbowfishing idea might lay dormant for a while.


----------



## Royleonard (Jun 30, 2017)

You just amaze me with all you do. Keep it up!


----------



## msturm (Sep 18, 2019)

SLINGDUDE said:


> Nope, nope, nope. Waaaaayy too cold. I break out the jackets when the air temp drops below 75F. I wear a 5 mil wetsuit when most are comfortable diving with a three or less. I live in the deep south for a reason, and I'm still too cold in the winter... How much weight do you use free diving with a 6 mil?
> 
> And yes, lionfish are very delicious! We always eat them and it's really not that difficult to clean them if you snip the spines first and are careful with the gill plate. Unfortunately, i think that underwater slingbowfishing idea might lay dormant for a while.


I use a lot of weight. something like 25 or 27 lbs. I still float on the surface and free drop (no kicking) at about 20 feet. I would like to get down south and try to participate in some lionfish round ups. It would be a good time. Maybe after the rona and riots are done!


----------

